# Its been 7 months today.



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking at the calendar today I realized its has been 7 months since Lucky left us. I miss him still,. My username reminds me of a time when I was very happy with my two dogs. Lucky was mine . He loved my husband and others but he was all mine. I didn't type this last month cause I cry to easily. I'm at work typing b/c I have to still be professional although at this point it might not matter. I always have felt Daisy's presence but I only get a occasional sense of Lucky. Buddy I would do anything for one more day of fetch and one of your full body hugs again. I love Charlie but I miss my heart dog and I just need to say to people I know will understand that I miss him more than I ever thought possible. Buddy I miss you and I hope you and Daisy are together being ornery and you look down and see me and know how much I still love you. Guys this is hard so very hard. I was blessed.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Hugs. It's so hard to lose them!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Deb said:


> Hugs. It's so hard to lose them!


Thanks Deb


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I know the pain you feel. Honestly, it never goes away! My sympathy on your loss.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm right there with you. I'm so sorry. You just can't explain to someone about losing a heart dog, unless they've been there. It's awful.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, it never gets easier. I lost my heart dog on February 2 2016. I have adopted a rescue, but my heart still breaks for Charger and you never stop thinking of them.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> I'm right there with you. I'm so sorry. You just can't explain to someone about losing a heart dog, unless they've been there. It's awful.





RZZNSTR said:


> I know the pain you feel. Honestly, it never goes away! My sympathy on your loss.


Thanks . I still miss Daisy and losing Lucky was a lot like losing her all over again. I have to remember that I was incredibly fortunate to have them as long as I did. Started crying at work after starting this thread. I know both of you have and are in the same place . My thoughts are w/ both of you.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It is so sad I know how you feel. They are so much more then "pets" and leave a deep hole when they leave. They live their prime of their live only a few short while. It does not seem fair. Our bella died October 12, 2014 the same month Max was born. It was a week after my daughters birthday and three weeks after my sons I know she waited to pass I know she did. They do visit they do.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Daisy & Lucky's Mom my heart goes out to you. Sadly, I know only to well the feelings of loss and heart pain after the passing of a wonderful dog. As dogfaeries said "Its awful". That saying - Forever would have not been long enough - is not an exaggeration. Hugs.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AW! I'm so sorry. My Annie is still my avatar and there she shall remain. Sending you really big hugs!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> AW! I'm so sorry. My Annie is still my avatar and there she shall remain. Sending you really big hugs!



Thanks Jan I appreciate it. My avatar is the same as it was when I joined. Sometimes it makes me cry other times I smile.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

kelbonc said:


> Daisy & Lucky's Mom my heart goes out to you. Sadly, I know only to well the feelings of loss and heart pain after the passing of a wonderful dog. As dogfaeries said "Its awful". That saying - Forever would have not been long enough - is not an exaggeration. Hugs.



You are absolutely right, Forever would have not been long enough as long as they were healthy and well . I'm understanding the awful.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Jenny720 said:


> It is so sad I know how you feel. They are so much more then "pets" and leave a deep hole when they leave. They live their prime of their live only a few short while. It does not seem fair. Our bella died October 12, 2014 the same month Max was born. It was a week after my daughters birthday and three weeks after my sons I know she waited to pass I know she did. They do visit they do.


I keep hoping Ill feel Lucky but haven't yet. I still feel Daisy at times. I fell Chevy every once in a while. Thunder too but no Lucky as yet.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sage used to bring a pebble in the house on occasion, and leave it at the entrance to the kitchen. I have no idea why. Twice since she's been gone I've found a pebble there. It stopped me dead in my tracks.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > It is so sad I know how you feel. They are so much more then "pets" and leave a deep hole when they leave. They live their prime of their live only a few short while. It does not seem fair. Our bella died October 12, 2014 the same month Max was born. It was a week after my daughters birthday and three weeks after my sons I know she waited to pass I know she did. They do visit they do.
> ...


You will I think almost 10 years after my first shepherd- karat passed he visited me in my dream. He took my hand and guided me away from a particular person - it was a pretty strong dream. Lucky will come around I think when you least anticipate it. Sometimes we want to see them so bad we miss the subtle signs. It is said every time you suddenly think of the ones you lost is because they are around.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> Sage used to bring a pebble in the house on occasion, and leave it at the entrance to the kitchen. I have no idea why. Twice since she's been gone I've found a pebble there. It stopped me dead in my tracks.


. 

Good goosebumps!


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I keep hoping Ill feel Lucky but haven't yet. I still feel Daisy at times. I fell Chevy every once in a while. Thunder too but no Lucky as yet.


I have only had Charger visit me in a couple of dreams. The last one he was walking out the back door with Zeus my other dog(passed) and he turned around to look back at me(In a house he never lived in). This dream always makes me cry, I miss him so much.

You'll dream of Thunder and Lucky when the time is right . :hug:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Jenny720 said:


> .
> 
> Good goosebumps!




That silly dog loved tiny rocks. It definitely weirded me out.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Daisy and Lucky will always be watching over your family. I really hope we do see our lost ones again. It will be nice getting trampled on by a herd of animals from the past.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi. It was 7 months for Gator too this month (Oct. 9th)...Oct 9th would also have been his 12th birthday. It was my brothers birthday Mar 9th that G was pts. SO I'm pretty sure I'll never forget that anniversary (my bro's b-day that is, lol)...


On the topic of feeling their presence, I had and still have many dreams about him. But I never felt his presence except for once...Vivid is the wrong term I'm looking for...but I'll say I literally felt his fur touch my lips (I used to love kissing and rubbing my nose and lips across his head, he was so soft), and I felt like I was smiling...then it felt like he was pacing with urgency, it was 530am, I literally jumped out of bed saying o.k. buddy we'll go, thinking he had a bathroom emergency. But he wasn't there:crying: 
Lucky will come to you. I didn't think G would, he did.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Loneforce said:


> Daisy and Lucky will always be watching over your family. I really hope we do see our lost ones again. It will be nice getting trampled on by a herd of animals from the past.


That will be great. I do think they are watching over us. I think Daisy guides Charlie. When my blood sugar low she is automatically in my room.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I know how you feel. I lost my heart dog several years ago. The raw pain is gone but missing him will always be there I am worried about. And yet, I don't want to ever 'not thinking about him' at the same time. Once in a while he shows up in a dream and after waking up, I grieve a few hours all over for him.
I do know that it is possible to "find" another heart dog. Deja is one and she is only 2 years old.
You just lost Lucky an it will take time but you will heal.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Sage used to bring a pebble in the house on occasion, and leave it at the entrance to the kitchen. I have no idea why. Twice since she's been gone I've found a pebble there. It stopped me dead in my tracks.


That is awesome. I bet you cherish them. What are the chances to find a random pebble in your home?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> Hi. It was 7 months for Gator too this month (Oct. 9th)...Oct 9th would also have been his 12th birthday. It was my brothers birthday Mar 9th that G was pts. SO I'm pretty sure I'll never forget that anniversary (my bro's b-day that is, lol)...
> 
> 
> On the topic of feeling their presence, I had and still have many dreams about him. But I never felt his presence except for once...Vivid is the wrong term I'm looking for...but I'll say I literally felt his fur touch my lips (I used to love kissing and rubbing my nose and lips across his head, he was so soft), and I felt like I was smiling...then it felt like he was pacing with urgency, it was 530am, I literally jumped out of bed saying o.k. buddy we'll go, thinking he had a bathroom emergency. But he wasn't there:crying:
> Lucky will come to you. I didn't think G would, he did.


Thanks Gator Bytes. That dream or visit sounds wonderful . I'm still waiting maybe he is waiting till I'm stronger.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> I know how you feel. I lost my heart dog several years ago. The raw pain is gone but missing him will always be there I am worried about. And yet, I don't want to ever 'not thinking about him' at the same time. Once in a while he shows up in a dream and after waking up, I grieve a few hours all over for him.
> I do know that it is possible to "find" another heart dog. Deja is one and she is only 2 years old.
> You just lost Lucky an it will take time but you will heal.


Thank you Wolfy Dog. It is still hard to think about him or write without tears. I tried to put away his last bed this weekend and ended up in tears, Hubby had to take over, Healing is hard.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

It'll take awhile before you stop crying every time you think about him. It's been over a year, and I can watch little videos of her now and actually smile. I miss her so much, it's ridiculous. You'll get there eventually.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Yep. Go at whatever pace you feel as you put "things" away. There is no timeline that is to be adhered to with regards to your personal feelings. The healing process is yours alone. No normal, no abnormal


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> It'll take awhile before you stop crying every time you think about him. It's been over a year, and I can watch little videos of her now and actually smile. I miss her so much, it's ridiculous. You'll get there eventually.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks. It hits me at times and other times I can laugh about his antics. If I had to do anything more I would take videos.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've come across some short little videos that I didn't know I had. I'm so glad I took some, though it's never enough!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

GatorBytes said:


> Yep. Go at whatever pace you feel as you put "things" away. There is no timeline that is to be adhered to with regards to your personal feelings. The healing process is yours alone. No normal, no abnormal


Gator Bytes I know there is no timel;ine but sometimes it is still so hard. Thank you this place makes it easier.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Daisy, I am so sorry. My heart broke when I lost my Max, and I thought I would never love any dog the way I loved him, but I do. Now, when I see the grey on Newlie's muzzle, it reminds me that I am going to be just as devastated when he dies. I can't think about that very long, though, it just makes me too sad. I have to enjoy him while I have him and not mourn him while he's still alive. I do believe we will see all the ones we love again one day. I picture Max playing in a big field with lots of friends, young and strong and free of pain, while he waits for me to come to him.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

newlie said:


> Daisy, I am so sorry. My heart broke when I lost my Max, and I thought I would never love any dog the way I loved him, but I do. Now, when I see the grey on Newlie's muzzle, it reminds me that I am going to be just as devastated when he dies. I can't think about that very long, though, it just makes me too sad. I have to enjoy him while I have him and not mourn him while he's still alive. I do believe we will see all the ones we love again one day. I picture Max playing in a big field with lots of friends, young and strong and free of pain, while he waits for me to come to him.



Thanks Newlie . I picture the same thing w/ our pups. Daisy and Lucky running one end of heaven and Thunder and Chevy the other, All are healthy strong and fast. Chevy and Thunder are swimming and Lucky and Daisy are chasing a never ending game of fetch.


----------



## Walter Mitty (Nov 22, 2016)

Sorry for your loss


----------

